
Show HN: Tuuree- Airbnb for Luggage Sharing - VNRSri
Monetizing unused luggage space is now the new trend in sharing economy and it is no longer millennial preference, but a part of modern society.<p>I am the co-founder of Tuuree : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tuuree.com<p>We connect Global shoppers to International travelers.
Using our platform<p>- shoppers can order global&#x2F;cross-border or instore products and can save a lot on the shipping costs. These products are delivered to them by international travelers en-route, who are willing to share their luggage space for rewards (on an average 30% of a traveler’s luggage space goes unused)<p>- we have custom developed algorithm that automatically calculates the sales tax of shopper’s product based on the product location. We do empower our shoppers to make changes if there is a difference in sales tax depending on their location&#x2F;country. (40% of shoppers pay excess sales tax because they are unaware).<p>- Risk Index is a proprietary scoring mechanism developed (in house) to assess the risk factor involved in purchasing and delivering merchandise. Basing on the index score we categorize shopping requests as Green, Yellow and Red. Green being the least risky while Red being the riskiest.<p>In our phase 2 we are developing:<p>- ML powered customs declaration engine that generates prefilled customs &amp; excise declaration forms (for merchandise accepted on Tuuree) based on the order value, volume and destination.<p>There is a huge misconception about crowd -shipping firms, they are considered as way to evade customs and excise duties by authorities.<p>-a tool that lets travelers assess their empty luggage space in 3D and matches with the accurate merchandise<p>Tuuree is a P2P platform that helps you to save on shipping costs and earn every time you travel.<p>So, next time you travel or order cross-border products, Tuuree is the one stop solution.
======
mtmail
> There is a huge misconception about crowd-shipping firms

It was the first question I asked myself about as well. The answer is
somewhere in the general FAQ, boiling down to "Paying customs duties and fees
is the traveler’s responsibility." I think it should be mentioned on
[https://www.tuuree.com/travel-with-tuuree](https://www.tuuree.com/travel-
with-tuuree) because not all travelers might be aware.

~~~
VNRSri
Yup, I get it. We are in the process of automating all the duty/customs forms.
Currently, we are sending an email to the traveler /shopper manually. And, yes
once the forms are up and running we will add it on our
[https://www.tuuree.com/travel-with-tuuree](https://www.tuuree.com/travel-
with-tuuree) page. Thank you for the input :)

